# 2006 650 v2 installing BF 750 crank and rod



## racetex23 (Nov 5, 2014)

so I have a 2006 650 V2 that is getting a full rebuild I already have BKP 700 kit and have the Teryx GR I have the engine cracked and have a new BF 750 crank and rods and a new Crank case bearing. my question is is there anything special I need to get done at the mechanics shop when getting the new bearing installed or is it just as simple as him pushing the old one out and new one in?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

If your gonna put a 750 crank and rods in a 650 you will have valve clearance issues to deal with. I had a 700 crank and rods put in mine to make it a true 840 and I know he did have to do some machine work. I also put 750 jugs on mine and bigger valves though. After Midnight Racing from Wooster Ohio built mine.


----------



## racetex23 (Nov 5, 2014)

J2! said:


> If your gonna put a 750 crank and rods in a 650 you will have valve clearance issues to deal with. I had a 700 crank and rods put in mine to make it a true 840 and I know he did have to do some machine work. I also put 750 jugs on mine and bigger valves though. After Midnight Racing from Wooster Ohio built mine.


Thanks J2. Can anyone else shed any light on the subject. Im just about to start putting the engine back together and would like a little more clarification. would hate to put the bottom end back together and then it not work.


----------

